# A Golden living with a Dachshund...possible?



## MikaTallulah

My Golden, Buddy, lives with 3 Yorkies. I fear more for him than I do with them around him. They steal his food, take all the good sleeping spots, and take all his toys!!!

My mom's uncle always has at least 1 Doxie- They have never been snappy or untrained. They could be dominate over bigger dogs but that is because they are little dogs with Neapolitan complexes!


----------



## Elvis

The key to seeing whether two dogs can live together is to actually put them together in a safe environment with supervision. It's not a good idea to have two dogs that are either cold or even antagonistic toward each other at first meet under the same roof. If they sniff each other well, fear on both sides looks like its subsiding, and they can begin to play and tussle a bit, that's a good sign.


----------



## Megora

I know a couple who has both a golden and a dachshund..... 

And I have a friend who has a menagerie of dogs from bull mastiffs to beagles and doxies.  

The snappy ones tend to be poorly bred and untrained. You go with a nice breeder and train, and they are nice dogs.

The only thing I don't "like" about them is they are very prone to back problems. All long bodied breeds are.


----------



## cgriffin

I have a dachshund with my old lab mix and had with my passed on golden "Toby". They get along great. 
My dachshund loved to snuggle with my golden
I am not worried at all about adding another golden with my dachshund eventually.


----------



## Pudden

The Pudden last summer adopted a little sister, crewman Hiccup, who is all of 13 pounds and no bigger 'n Pudden's leg. They've been best buddies ever since....


----------

